# AFI 2012 Interviews



## AmiraAlexandria (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey all. Who has heard back from AFI for interviews or who has been? Would love to hear the feedback of how it went or what to expect?


----------



## Smiley (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey! I'm in the same situation, I haven't heard anything yet. I have read in the AFI 2012 thread that some people have already received calls for interviews. Let's hope they're just scattering the interviews and we'll get the call soon...

Good luck!


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Amira, answering your question, I heard back from them about a week ago. Hope you hear back soon


----------



## BRooney (Feb 1, 2012)

Just got a phone call for an interview today. Will post how it goes after!


----------



## Mtfield (Feb 1, 2012)

What concentration did you guys apply to?


----------



## welch742 (Feb 2, 2012)

Screenwriting and I heard back yesterday.


----------



## believeanddesire (Mar 8, 2012)

I applied for the directing program at AFI and UCLA....have my interview with UCLA this weekend...no word yet from AFI...should I start losing faith?


----------

